# I need treat ideas for Brownie Troop...



## judie65 (Nov 19, 2002)

any one have any treats I can make for my daughter brownie troop next month? I want something Christmasy but not to messy.....any ideas out there?


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2002)

judie65,

Welcome to DiscussCooking.  Were you looking for treats to take or that they could make?

I guess what I really should have asked before that question was - Were you talking about edible treats?  And then - to take or make with them.  Also, since I'm out of the "Brownie circle", what age are they?


----------



## judie65 (Nov 20, 2002)

thanks for the welcome! I am looking for treats to take(maybe a LITTLE inter-action with them would be ok) the girls are 8-10 years old.......I want to bring something cute, yummy and Christmasy!


----------



## BECKY00418 (Nov 21, 2002)

A friend of mine gave me a suggestion for a Christmas treat -- cupcakes decorated as reindeer.  

Frost the cupcakes with chocolate frosting, then using either a cake decorating tube or a plastic bag with tip cut out, form 2 dollops of frosting, one above the other.  The bottom one will form the reindeer's muzzle, and the top one will have the eyes on it.  Use Red-Hots or other small red circular candies, and put one in the middle of the bottom circle.  Use another color of small circular candies to use as the eyes, which are placed in the middle of the top circle.  Then use 2 small pretzel twists to form the antlers, which are attached above the eyes, a little off to each side. 

Wish I could draw a picture, the one she drew for me is really cute, and I hope these instructions are easy enough to understand.  I know it's quite lengthy.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2002)

Becky - That sounds absolutely adorable!!!

Here is another suggestion:

Chocolate Spoons

Simply dip clear plastic spoons in melted dark, milk or white chocolate 

Let them cool on some wax paper and then serve some hot chocolate and they can use the spoon to stir with.


My mind just isn't coming up with much except do some Christmas cut out cookies and let them decorate them.  I'll keep thinking.


----------



## starrleicht (Dec 6, 2002)

My girlfriend has a home page with some fun and nummy Christmas ideas - go to http://home.earthlink.net/~jb_r and click on recipes, that will take you to another page and then just click on Christmas.  Some cut-out brownies are really easy to make.


----------

